# Is there a penalty for ending your block early? Grubhub



## Soul Recycler

I was scheduled a block, and the moment it was over, I went to swipe unavailable, but right as I was about to do it, another offer came in. I rejected it, because it would have extended my time. They lowered my rate, even though I rejected it after my scheduled block! I wasn't even scheduled, I was just available. This is ridiculous.

If you swipe unavailable before the end of your block, Are you penalized?
Can you make yourself unavailable 15 minutes early without a penalty? 30? What's the cutoff?

If you accept an offer shortly before the end of your shift, and swipe unavailable so you don't get any more offers, but you finish the delivery after your block ends, is there a penalty?

Seriously, I was on my way home, and had 10 minutes left, then they gave me an offer WAY out of area 16 minutes in the opposite direction to pick up the food, and 15 minutes past that to drop it off. I had to get off the freeway and turn around and there was a huge line in the drive through. I got like a 2 dollar tip, and wasted a ton of gas, and got home and hour and a half late. 

All to keep my acceptance rate at 100%. 
But now I am having other issues with the rate, and I am being penalized for all kinds of technicalities that have nothing to do with my competence. With my rate being affected by this, all this effort could be for naught.

I can't find the answers anywhere in grubhub faq. the customer service response time is terrible, and so I will ask here. Is it worth it to take every offer? The only reason I would, is to keep my rate high, but my rate is dropping anyway. CAN you contest issues with your rate? If not, then I won't bother taking freebies to the hood anymore.


----------



## 45821

No. It's better to end early than to drop the block. Some markets however have hourly guarantees that may be impacted by you ending your block early.


----------



## amazinghl

Ignore the acceptable rate and become a partner. You'll have so much less stress.


----------



## Soul Recycler

Bon Jovi said:


> No. It's better to end early than to drop the block. Some markets however have hourly guarantees that may be impacted by you ending your block early.


I would agree it is better to leave early than not show up at all, because dropping a block affects your attendance rate. however I was wondering how the attendance rate is affected by clocking out early, if it is at all, and what that entails.

I think my market has an hourly guarantee, but I would suspect that is only guaranteed during my scheduled blocks, and if I get an offer just before the end of my scheduled block, any time spent delivering after my block would not be guaranteed. I would think they would still guarantee you pay while unavailable for new offers, but while still in progress with your last delivery, until it is actually delivered.

I could be wrong, but I would think they would not guarantee to pay you hourly minimum wage when they don't have available blocks, so any time spent delivering after your scheduled block would give you a significant drop in pay rate. Not sure how that works, but this seems logical. I would think they would still have to pay you minimum wage for 59 minutes, if you clocked out 1 minute early.



amazinghl said:


> Ignore the acceptable rate and become a partner. You'll have so much less stress.


There are three levels of driver, based on their rates. Partner, premier and pro.

As an entry level driver, I am already a partner. I don't need to become a partner. If I ignore the rates, I won't move up.
Are you saying to remain a partner? Are premier and pro level too difficult and not worth the extra money?


----------



## amazinghl

Soul Recycler said:


> There are three levels of driver, based on their rates. Partner, premier and pro.


That's correct.



Soul Recycler said:


> As an entry level driver, I am already a partner. I don't need to become a partner.


Actually, the second you start GrubHub, you are a premier for that week until they recalculate your numbers.



Soul Recycler said:


> Are you saying to remain a partner? Are premier and pro level too difficult and not worth the extra money?


I don't know about you but if you wanted to keep doing this, then be a premier or pro.



> I was on my way home, and had 10 minutes left, then they gave me an offer WAY out of area 16 minutes in the opposite direction to pick up the food, and 15 minutes past that to drop it off. I had to get off the freeway and turn around and there was a huge line in the drive through. I got like a 2 dollar tip, and wasted a ton of gas, and got home and hour and a half late.


Are you keeping your records of miles/money made/expenses? If yes, great. If not, you should start that right now.

Oh, despite the illusion the truth is there is no extra money.

For example,
I can do 2.4 trip average per hour in my market. Either I take whatever comes my way, often $3 trip or selective choosing $7 or above . I rather make one $7 per hour than chasing the $3 trip all around town.
I would profit more from the $7 trip/hr as I would use less gas, less stressed, less likely to get into an accident, and etc.

You think about it for yourself.


----------



## Grubhubflub

You can go unavailable 15 minutes prior to the end of your block, not one second sooner. As far as getting the hourly guarantee, all orders that come in are calculated regardless of whether you receive them during your scheduled block. If you've only had one order and you get a second one at the end of your block, your acceptance rate will go down if you do not accept it and you won't get the hourly guarantee.


----------



## NOXDriver

If you already made over your hourly rate then quit. You lose nothing.

Just make sure you do the math... the money you make ON or OFF block goes to your 'hourly rate' So don't work off block and expect to get the on block min. GH uses the entire days pay to calculate their contribution.


----------



## Soul Recycler

amazinghl said:


> Ignore the acceptable rate and become a partner. You'll have so much less stress.





amazinghl said:


> I don't know about you but if you wanted to keep doing this, then be a premier or pro.


These are conflicting statements.



amazinghl said:


> Actually, the second you start GrubHub, you are a premier for that week until they recalculate your numbers.


I saw on the website that when you begin you are considered an entry level driver, and it said that partner level is "all other drivers" that are not premier or pro, which I would presume includes entry level drivers. Do you have a reference/link for this claim?



amazinghl said:


> Are you keeping your records of miles/money made/expenses? If yes, great. If not, you should start that right now.


Impeccable records.



amazinghl said:


> Oh, despite the illusion the truth is there is no extra money.
> 
> For example,
> I can do 2.4 trip average per hour in my market. Either I take whatever comes my way, often $3 trip or selective choosing $7 or above . I rather make one $7 per hour than chasing the $3 trip all around town.
> I would profit more from the $7 trip/hr as I would use less gas, less stressed, less likely to get into an accident, and etc.
> 
> You think about it for yourself.


Yeah, but you are not factoring cash tips (got $20 on one today and $8 on another) where the tip is 0 electronically, but they pay you cash when you get there, nor are you factoring catering orders, which are only available to the higher levels, and are most certainly snatched up quickly. Besides, if you get good gas mileage, you can make a small sum on the delivery charge instead of making zero sitting in a parking lot picking your nose. Yeah there is less stress the less you work, and more stress the more you work. That wont change.



Grubhubflub said:


> You can go unavailable 15 minutes prior to the end of your block, not one second sooner.


TY. So that answers when the dropped block rate is affected. So then do they pay you for 45 minutes for that hour? Or do they pay you for a full hour? Or do you lose the hour if you don't complete the full hour? Is the guarantee pro-rated by the minute, is what I am asking.



Grubhubflub said:


> As far as getting the hourly guarantee, all orders that come in are calculated regardless of whether you receive them during your scheduled block.


You mean the acceptance rate, not the hourly guarantee right?



Grubhubflub said:


> If you've only had one order and you get a second one at the end of your block, your acceptance rate will go down if you do not accept it and you won't get the hourly guarantee.


So wait, I work for an hour, and start at 7... i get one order, and clock out at 8. I get the hourly guarantee...
But if I work for an hour, and start at 7... and I get one order, and another order comes in at 8, and I reject it and clock out, they take away my hour that I already worked? That can't be right. Can you clarify?


----------



## Solid 5

Let me try to shed a little light on your questions..........

First, you ONLY get the guarantee if you do not meet the amount per hour GH guarantees you make.

Let's say your guarantee is $10 per hour. You work one block from 4:00-6:00. That means you will make NO LESS THEN $20.....IF you stay "clocked in" for your entire block (and take every order, more on that below).

So you get an order at 4:45, $12. You deliver it and get no more orders until 6:00. You then log off, and collect $20 ($12 for the delivery + $8 GH contribution).

Now let's say you get a delivery at 5:55 for $11. IF you DECLINE it, you LOSE the guarantee option for your block, or ANY blocks worked all day.

Example, you schedule yourself these blocks.......
11am-12:30pm
1:00-3:00
5-6
8-10

That is a total 6.5 hours, which means you are GUARANTEED to make $65, PROVIDED you do NOT decline any orders (actually I think you have to maintain a 95% acceptance rate for the day, which means you have to accept 19 of 20 orders. Unless you are in a busy market and drive like Mario Andretti, you will never do 20 orders in 6.5 hours).

So let's say you have two orders your first block for $19.
Two orders your second block for $17.
On your third block you decline your first order. This makes you lose your guarantee for the WHOLE day, NOT just that block.
You already have $36 made out of $65 they "guarantee", which leaves you 3 hours (the 5-6 block and the 8-10 block) to make $29. Pretty decent chance of that.

Trust me, it is far better to work off schedule, then to chase the guarantee. This way, depending on your delivery area, you're not running around chasing $6 deliveries to make sure you make $10/hour.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

I only drive 'Off Block.' Here's why:

1. Accepting the crap orders (due to pay or distance) JUST to keep up acceptance rate drags-down your earnings. 
2. Someone posted they had learned from GH Customer Svc that Deliveries are assigned by proximity to restaurant! So GH's algorithm doesn't give a shate if you are Pro/Amueture/or Ugly. GH only goal is assign Order to driver before Customer cancels order in favor of other platform that promises faster delivery time.
3. I have received XL Orders while working Off-Block. 
4. If you want to bail due to No Pings, No Problem! (End your shift At-Will)

I'd love to hear about what im supposedly missing by NOT scheduling...


----------



## Soul Recycler

Solid 5 said:


> Let me try to shed a little light on your questions..........
> 
> First, you ONLY get the guarantee if you do not meet the amount per hour GH guarantees you make.
> 
> Let's say your guarantee is $10 per hour. You work one block from 4:00-6:00. That means you will make NO LESS THEN $20.....IF you stay "clocked in" for your entire block (and take every order, more on that below).
> 
> So you get an order at 4:45, $12. You deliver it and get no more orders until 6:00. You then log off, and collect $20 ($12 for the delivery + $8 GH contribution).
> 
> Now let's say you get a delivery at 5:55 for $11. IF you DECLINE it, you LOSE the guarantee option for your block, or ANY blocks worked all day.
> 
> Example, you schedule yourself these blocks.......
> 11am-12:30pm
> 1:00-3:00
> 5-6
> 8-10
> 
> That is a total 6.5 hours, which means you are GUARANTEED to make $65, PROVIDED you do NOT decline any orders (actually I think you have to maintain a 95% acceptance rate for the day, which means you have to accept 19 of 20 orders. Unless you are in a busy market and drive like Mario Andretti, you will never do 20 orders in 6.5 hours).
> 
> So let's say you have two orders your first block for $19.
> Two orders your second block for $17.
> On your third block you decline your first order. This makes you lose your guarantee for the WHOLE day, NOT just that block.
> You already have $36 made out of $65 they "guarantee", which leaves you 3 hours (the 5-6 block and the 8-10 block) to make $29. Pretty decent chance of that.
> 
> Trust me, it is far better to work off schedule, then to chase the guarantee. This way, depending on your delivery area, you're not running around chasing $6 deliveries to make sure you make $10/hour.


So you are saying, they take your tips out of your earnings to subsidize the hourly guarantee.
I know for a fact that it is illegal in my state (MN) for employers to take employees tips and use it towards paying their wage. Tips are the property of the employee, not the employer. I am going to have to research how that works as an independent contractor though. It seems shady as F.

As for the proximity issue, I already knew that it was a factor, otherwise there would be no "hot spots", but the offers probably go to the higher level driver, if both a high level and a low level are in the hot spot. I don't think they would arbitrarily only have one factor, proximity. If they did, it wouldn't be an algorithm. It would be a directive.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> 3. I have received XL Orders while working Off-Block.


Yes, supposedly you can still receive them, but depending on how many drivers are out there, you will have last chance at the offer. Not saying you can't get any as a partner, just saying you will get less of them.


----------



## Solid 5

Soul Recycler said:


> So you are saying, they take your tips out of your earnings to subsidize the hourly guarantee.
> I know for a fact that it is illegal in my state (MN) for employers to take employees tips and use it towards paying their wage. Tips are the property of the employee, not the employer. I am going to have to research how that works as an independent contractor though. It seems shady as F.
> 
> As for the proximity issue, I already knew that it was a factor, otherwise there would be no "hot spots", but the offers probably go to the higher level driver, if both a high level and a low level are in the hot spot. I don't think they would arbitrarily only have one factor, proximity. If they did, it wouldn't be an algorithm. It would be a directive.
> 
> 
> Yes, supposedly you can still receive them, but depending on how many drivers are out there, you will have last chance at the offer. Not saying you can't get any as a partner, just saying you will get less of them.


No, all earnings are yours. They ADD money if you don't make the guarantee. Never subtract.

The guarantee is like a promise. They promise you will make at least $10 per hour (or whatever the guarantee is in your market), even if you get no orders. Anything over that is yours. But trust me, the logarithm will send you BS offers to drag you down towards their guarantee.

Think of it, you schedule yourself 5 blocks back to back, all 2 hour blocks. That's 10 hours/$100 minimum. Now say you get NO orders all day. GH will send you a ping for $6 about 20 minutes before your last block ends, and they make you drive 35 miles to get the order, another 12 to drop it off, and that means 47 miles back home. You decline it and POOF there goes your guarantee (aka free money) for the whole day. And don't laugh, in my market that's standard stuff.


----------



## amazinghl

Soul Recycler said:


> I saw on the website that when you begin you are considered an entry level driver, and it said that partner level is "all other drivers" that are not premier or pro, which I would presume includes entry level drivers. Do you have a reference/link for this claim?


You worked for less than a week right? Look at your status in the app.


----------



## NOXDriver

DeadHeadDriver said:


> 2. Someone posted they had learned from GH Customer Svc that Deliveries are assigned by proximity to restaurant! So GH's algorithm doesn't give a shate if you are Pro/Amueture/or Ugly. GH only goal is assign Order to driver before Customer cancels order in favor of other platform that promises faster delivery time.


I question this. I've been at complete opposite ends of the market area and declined an order. Meaning that either ALL the other drivers were on a task, or that I was the only driver on the block, in the market. No way I drive 12 miles to a Taco Bell for a $3 order. The closest driver should have had it added to his queue... but GH's app seems to REALLY suck at stacked orders.

Trying to get the block guarantee is stupid. I have yet to NOT get at least $10 hour by cherry picking. So why drive all over creation to barely make that same money? GH seems to have made quite a game out of the 'guaranteed minimum' game.


----------



## Laf118

I never seem to get any orders if I’m not scheduled is that usually how it works?


----------



## Soul Recycler

Solid 5 said:


> No, all earnings are yours. They ADD money if you don't make the guarantee. Never subtract.


Say you make 5 dollars for all earnings (gas time and tip) on a delivery. It takes an hour. They guarantee you 10 dollars per hour. So, if you only made 5, then they pay you another 5, right? To make it 10? That's subtracting your earnings from what they guarantee. It's using the earnings to subsidize the guarantee. An hourly wage employee would make 15, not 10.



Solid 5 said:


> Think of it, you schedule yourself 5 blocks back to back, all 2 hour blocks. That's 10 hours/$100 minimum. Now say you get NO orders all day. GH will send you a ping for $6 about 20 minutes before your last block ends, and they make you drive 35 miles to get the order, another 12 to drop it off, and that means 47 miles back home. You decline it and POOF there goes your guarantee (aka free money) for the whole day. And don't laugh, in my market that's standard stuff.


I can see them taking the last hour away since you werent actually available to take the order, but the whole day? Not laughing.



Laf118 said:


> I never seem to get any orders if I'm not scheduled is that usually how it works?


I dunno, but I had a few days now with 30 to 60 minute windows between blocks, and I remained available and still got orders. It depends on your market, the demand for the day, and the amount of drivers.



amazinghl said:


> You worked for less than a week right? Look at your status in the app.


I looked at it several times already. I have no status. It says it updates once a week, on Mondays I think, and you need at least 20 deliveries to be rated. So I will have a status on Monday or Tuesday, but you still have not answered my question.



NOXDriver said:


> I question this. I've been at complete opposite ends of the market area and declined an order. Meaning that either ALL the other drivers were on a task, or that I was the only driver on the block


OR all the other drivers declined the order.
I had 3 orders in a row today for the same place, a ghetto place called rck soul food. I got them because everyone else turned them down. I'm sure of it.


----------



## yeskim68

Soul Recycler said:


> I was scheduled a block, and the moment it was over, I went to swipe unavailable, but right as I was about to do it, another offer came in. I rejected it, because it would have extended my time. They lowered my rate, even though I rejected it after my scheduled block! I wasn't even scheduled, I was just available. This is ridiculous. If you swipe unavailable before the end of your block, Are you penalized? Can you make yourself unavailable 15 minutes early without a penalty? 30? What's the cutoff? If you accept an offer shortly before the end of your shift, and swipe unavailable so you don't get any more offers, but you finish the delivery after your block ends, is there a penalty? Seriously, I was on my way home, and had 10 minutes left, then they gave me an offer WAY out of area 16 minutes in the opposite direction to pick up the food, and 15 minutes past that to drop it off. I had to get off the freeway and turn around and there was a huge line in the drive through. I got like a 2 dollar tip, and wasted a ton of gas, and got home and hour and a half late. All to keep my acceptance rate at 100%. But now I am having other issues with the rate, and I am being penalized for all kinds of technicalities that have nothing to do with my competence. With my rate being affected by this, all this effort could be for naught. I can't find the answers anywhere in grubhub faq. the customer service response time is terrible, and so I will ask here. Is it worth it to take every offer? The only reason I would, is to keep my rate high, but my rate is dropping anyway. CAN you contest issues with your rate? If not, then I won't bother taking freebies to the hood anymore.


 Screw keeping acceptance rate at 100%. It’s not worth it! Unless you are trying to do a special where you have to accept so many offers to get 80 bucks or 100 bucks extra, I would never be concerned about the acceptance rate because no one wants to go to the hood and be in traffic for hours for non-tippers and people that lie and say they didn’t receive their food and get secretly penalized for that also.


----------

